# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  Did Walter Simonson Know Velociraptors Had Feathers Before Scientists?

## CBR News

Is it really possible Walt Simonson's "Fantastic Four" #345, which came out in 1990, beat scientists to a discovery by nearly 20 years?


_Full article here._

----------

